# Bravecto vs. Seresto collar



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any medication you give to a dog can have side effects, just like any medications people take. 

You can discuss which Flea/tick preventatives work best in the area you live in. I tired the Seresto collar one year and it did not work on my guys. I use Nexgard which is the monthly preventative. 

You can ask your Vet about side effects for Bravecto, Nexgard, the Seresto collar and you can also go to the Website for each product and the side affects are also listed on the site.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have never tried the Seresto collar but have seen several people report similar to Carolina Mom that it just didn't work. I hate giving a monthly tick treatment but Lyme disease is very prevalent where I live and we have lots of deer in our yard. I give Nexgard year around. I also would not want to give anything as a 90 day dose. It seems like too much. My vet was just talking about something new that is similar to Nexgard. It started with a c or s, I don't remember, but it's only been out a year or so. I said maybe after 5 years.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

With my other dog the seresto collar never worked. I would always find fleas on him.


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

I have been using Seresto for 3 years. We live in the woods in northern Minnesota. There are lots of ticks up here. These collars work great for us. I have not seen a tick or flea on my dogs since I started using these collars. They only last for 8 months, so you have to be sure to get new ones at that time. I have friends who use them and are also very satisfied.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our vet didn't like Honey's reaction to Bravecto, she got very lethargic and sleepy for 24-48 hours after taking it so we tried the Seresto collar for Honey but she had a reaction to that too. She got very itchy almost immediately, to the point she could barely take 2 steps before having to stop and scratch. It took about 2 weeks for that reaction to clear. Now she's on Simparica. It seems to be working well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If your dog has been doing well on Bravecto, chances are, he will continue to be fine on it. As others have said, all meds come with a risk of side effects, so anything you move him to will have its own risks. If Bravecto is working for you, probably not worth changing. 

That said, Seresto is not your only option. Unless you have a cat, there are topicals you can use on your dog (some of them are dangerous to cats so if your animals interact, it's not recommended). But you should talk to your vet about what is working in your area (many of the products stop working in regions over time). Right now, Advantix II is working great for my dog for ticks (it also keeps fleas away).


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

One advantage to consider for the collars (and some of the topicals) is that if your dog has a bad reaction you can remove the collar and bathe them and greatly reduce the side effects. If you feed them one of the oral meds, there's no way to get it out of them again... it has to run its course, and if your dog reacts badly, supportive care may be all you can do. Also keep in mind that with the orals you are essentially FEEDING your dog a pesticide. 

That said, every chemical-based option out there has some dogs who have had minor to severe reactions (up to and including death). They also have tens of thousands of dogs who have had no problem with them at all (that the owners are aware of .... some will argue that cancer, immune issues, etc are caused by them, but there's no way to prove it...yet). 

As others have mentioned, I'd say if your current product is working for you and your dog seems to be tolerating it well, don't mess with a good thing...


----------

